#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Venda de provedor

## Globalnetrj

Ola! Alguém interessado em comprar uma porcentagem de um provedor? Provedor em pleno funcionamento e em constante crescimento!

----------


## emilidani

Qual.porcentual?

----------


## Globalnetrj

10 a 20%!

----------


## Morfinho

Qual valor?

----------


## Globalnetrj

50.000 10%

----------


## elder451

> Ola! Alguém interessado em comprar uma porcentagem de um provedor? Provedor em pleno funcionamento e em constante crescimento!


qtoas clientes e aonde fica

----------


## icarooo

como chegou nesse valuation? qual seu faturamento mensal? quais despesas? qual o payback? trabalha com quais tecnologias? por qual motivo quer um socio? em qual area ta deficiente?

----------


## Leonardogc

> Ola! Alguém interessado em comprar uma porcentagem de um provedor? Provedor em pleno funcionamento e em constante crescimento!


Tenho interesse amigo.

----------


## ZM7ZCT22Brasil

boa tarde.
Hoje, as vendas de empresas de provimento de internet tenderão a crescer. 
Nossa empresa faz *Valuation*, ou Valoração em nosso idioma, segundo os 2 métodos do mercado mais em uso- fluxo de caixa livre e Ebitda. Temos metodologia igual ao do mercado, mas ao mesmo tempo evoluímos a mesma para método próprio que permite uma visão mais profunda e abrangente de como está indo o negócio.

Destaco alguns aspectos importantes que os grandes investidores focalizam em suas analises:
- ativos com NF
- REDES comprovadamente oficiais (com NF)
- gestão profissionalizada
- sistemas de informação condizentes com os dados a serem auditados.

Esses são pontos básicos para inicio de tratativas. Se você quiser conhecer melhor a sua empresa e o seu negócio, entre em contato - 19 98192-7507

----------

